# COGIC and Black People



## Average Joey (Dec 7, 2006)

I have a strong sorrow for many black people where I work who are involved in this mess.Many I would consider my friends.With some I have become pretty close with.They are very easy to debate with but end up being even more hardened most of the time.One in particular who has possibly had his ears/eyes open(God please be willing).Any advice on evengelizing or experiencing seeing some come out of this heretic church?I pray that the gospel sword strikes deep into the hearts of the black culture here in america.


P.S.The one who has possibly had his eyes opened is named Arlen.Please give a prayer or keep him in prayer.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 8, 2006)

Get them some literature (or better yet) some music from the Sovereign Grace churches. If you know of such a church in the area, maybe take Arlen there. They may not be Reformed with a capital "R", but then again they're not modalists, aren't believers in baptismal regeneration, and they aren't Arminian. Also, there are probably going to be more black people there than at the average Presbyterian church, sad to say.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 8, 2006)

<sigh>

COGC?


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 8, 2006)

ChristopherPaul said:


> <sigh>
> 
> COGC?



Church Of God In Christ


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Dec 8, 2006)

turmeric said:


> Get them some literature (or better yet) some music from the Sovereign Grace churches. If you know of such a church in the area, maybe take Arlen there. They may not be Reformed with a capital "R", but then again they're not modalists, aren't believers in baptismal regeneration, and they aren't Arminian. Also, there are probably going to be more black people there than at the average Presbyterian church, sad to say.



I am in Memphis where they have their yearly meeting....you've never seen so many funny hats! ....
....Sorry, just wanted to inject some humor


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 8, 2006)

From what I read here it's sounds like something to be delivered from for sure.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Church_of_God_in_Christ


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 8, 2006)

Basic question - are these the people with the rattlesnakes?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 8, 2006)

jaybird0827 said:


> Basic question - are these the people with the rattlesnakes?



I don't think they are like that. Just the typical run of the mill arminian, semi-pelagian, free will, holding out to the end, charismatic,works religionists. I have not read thier statement of faith so I don't know what they believe about the Trinity and other essential doctrines.


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 8, 2006)

Self righteousness and tithing is very big in their churches.If you were to visit and not tithe enough you will be stared at like you have dropped a firecracker on the collection plate.One of the biggest errors of doctrine(which is a plethora of errors)is the teaching that you will some day not sin anymore.No not in new uncorruptible bodies but in the same old fleshly bodies.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 8, 2006)

http://www.cogic.org/dctrn.htm

THE BAPTISM OF THE HOLY GHOST 

We believe that the Baptism of the Holy Ghost is an experience subsequent to conversion and sanctification and that tongue-speaking is the consequence of the baptism in the Holy Ghost with the manifestations of the fruit of the spirit (Galatians 5:22-23; Acts 10:46, 19:1-6). We believe that we are not baptized with the Holy Ghost in order to be saved (Acts 19:1-6; John 3:5). When one receives a baptismal Holy Ghost experience, we believe one will speak with a tongue unknown to oneself according to the sovereign will of Christ. To be filled with the Spirit means to be Spirit controlled as expressed by Paul in Ephesians 5:18-19. Since the charismatic demonstrations were necessary to help the early church to be successful in implementing the command of Christ, we therefore, believe that a Holy Ghost experience is mandatory for all men today.


----------



## youthevang (Dec 8, 2006)

Average Joey said:


> P.S.The one who has possibly had his eyes opened is named Arlen.Please give a prayer or keep him in prayer.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 8, 2006)

I attended a very small Reformed Baptist congregation on Okinawa for about 2 years.(Sadly that work no longer exists) The pastor of the church came to a Reformed Baptist view of the faith out of the COGiC. Sermon wise we got to hear sound biblical Reformed preaching delivered in a Pentecostal oratory style. Pretty cool!


----------



## turmeric (Dec 8, 2006)

MrMerlin777 said:


> I attended a very small Reformed Baptist congregation on Okinawa for about 2 years.(Sadly that work no longer exists) The pastor of the church came to a Reformed Baptist view of the faith out of the COGiC. Sermon wise we got to hear sound biblical Reformed preaching delivered in a Pentecostal oratory style. Pretty cool!



I think that's exactly what you'd hear at a Sovereign Grace church.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 8, 2006)

turmeric said:


> I think that's exactly what you'd hear at a Sovereign Grace church.



Attended one of those once too. And come to think of it you're right.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 8, 2006)

Blueridge reformer said:


> I don't think they are like that. Just the typical run of the mill arminian, semi-pelagian, free will, holding out to the end, charismatic,works religionists. I have not read thier statement of faith so I don't know what they believe about the Trinity and other essential doctrines.



I think they are probably more or less analogous to the Assembly of God in that they are a denomination that grew out of the Holiness and Pentecostal movements in the late 19th/early 20th century. Wiki says they are the 4th largest denomination. 

From the Wiki article linked earlier: 


> The Church of God in Christ doctrinal emphasis is the inspired, infallible authority of Scripture, trinitarian, conversion, repentance, salvation in the Lord Jesus Christ, regeneration, justification, sanctification and the baptism of the Holy Spirit. The church believes that the baptism of the Holy Spirit is given to all Christian believers who ask for it. Divine healing is practiced, not to the exclusion of medical supervision. Holiness of life and practice are emphasized. The ordinances of the church, as act of obedience to Faith, are water baptism (immersion), the Lord's Supper (Holy Communion) and the Ordinance of Humility (foot washing).
> 
> The church experienced phenomenal growth since its inception - it is generally acknowledged to be the largest African-American and Pentecostal body in the United States. Membership is estimated to be 7 million in 15,300 churches worldwide.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 8, 2006)

It could be a lot worse - it could be the United Pentecostal Church - which is modalistic; think T.D.Jakes. Boy, his last name says it all!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 9, 2006)

turmeric said:


> It could be a lot worse - it could be the United Pentecostal Church - which is modalistic; think T.D.Jakes. Boy, his last name says it all!




sad but very true.


----------

